# Water in Stella & Chewy dehydrated?



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you add water to the Stella & Chewy dehydrated patties? I gave Gustave his first one today and he loved it. 

He's not a big water drinker so I crumbled it up and added about 1/4 cup water. It didn't look very appetizing but he seemed to not care. 

What do you guys do?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I fed that for a while one time....sometimes I hydrated it and sometimes I crumbled up and put it on top of other food...


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

I break them apart and fed them to the girls directly.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I add a litle warm water. Just enough to moisten, but not so much that it becomes soupy.
I was afraid they were not getting enough water, as you said, so I started adding a little.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you are feeding as the primary meal if should be rehydrated. There is not enough moisture in it for the protein content. If its just a little on top of the food, its not such a big deal. I have seen dogs with elevated kidney values from eating dehydrated raw without water.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am planning to do Stella & Chewy's as breakfast for 2 weeks after a month of canned Fromm. We are doing great on Fromm canned but he gets bored so trying to find an alternative (that's also easy while travel). I'll keep adding water to it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I soak it in warm water until soft and then chop it up.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

TLR said:


> I soak it in warm water until soft and then chop it up.


Thanks! I did this today and was personally more pleased with how it looked. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, I always rehydrate S&C patties. They are high in protein so it's best to feed them rehydrated if you're feeding as a meal.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

TLR said:


> I soak it in warm water until soft and then chop it up.


Thanks for the idea, Tracey. and thanks for starting this thread, Aastha  I usually just crumble it as a topper and use 1/8 to 1/4 patty. I'm interested in seeing how it looks once rehydrated. This may be a good choice when we travel to Nationals


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Thanks for the idea, Tracey. and thanks for starting this thread, Aastha  I usually just crumble it as a topper and use 1/8 to 1/4 patty. I'm interested in seeing how it looks once rehydrated. This may be a good choice when we travel to Nationals


That's exactly why I am trying it out. Now that Gustave doesn't love THK, I need a food that travels well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> That's exactly why I am trying it out. Now that Gustave doesn't love THK, I need a food that travels well.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Obi has been enjoying Sojos much more than the Honest Kitchen. It's more chunky with real food pieces instead of pasty mush like ThK. Maybe try that one out too? I think the hotel has a mini fridge and microwave!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just an FYI. Honest Kitchen has a voluntary recall. Read here:

Honest Kitchen Recall Announcement from Our President | The Honest Kitchen


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Just an FYI. Honest Kitchen has a voluntary recall. Read here:
> 
> Honest Kitchen Recall Announcement from Our President | The Honest Kitchen


Thanks, Pam. I got an email from our dog food store about this. We don't use those flavors, but I'm sure I gave atleast one to Gustave when I got several samples. I'm lucky he didn't get sick. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Obi has been enjoying Sojos much more than the Honest Kitchen. It's more chunky with real food pieces instead of pasty mush like ThK. Maybe try that one out too? I think the hotel has a mini fridge and microwave!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


I remember when I was first researching this I read some of Sojo's ingredients are sourced in China. Is that not true? I can't remember where I read it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Found it!
China-Import Free – Who Made The Cut? Midas Touch

I don't know how reliable this is.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a bag og Stella & Chewy's i got about a week ago but not sure really how to rehydrate. I place the patty in the warm water but it takes forever to rehydrate and I'm just not sure whether to smash it or just let it sit long enough to soak up all the water. The directions call for 1/4 cup water per patty but I think I used more water than the directions called for because I was using only 1/2 a patty to start with. Any suggestions for rehydrating? Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I use warm(verging on hot) water, 1/4 cup for one patty and it does soak in all the water within 5-10 minutes, I wait till it cools down. I guess water temperature could make a difference.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Found it!
> China-Import Free – Who Made The Cut? Midas Touch
> 
> I don't know how reliable this is.


It looks like only the original formula is china free. darn! The bags says, "made In Usa." I was so happy that Obi really likes it. There really is no perfect food (even human food comes from china too). don't think Sojo's has ever been in a recall and they do test every batch. I think THK is better but am saddened by their recall and the fact that Obi isn't thrilled about the green mush. 

I will try the rehydrated stella's tonight. I prefer staying on the moderate protein level though (personal choice) so it makes it hard to find the right food. I was also looking into Addiction dehydrated raw but don't want p buy a whole bag in case Obi doesn't like it.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> It looks like only the original formula is china free. darn! The bags says, "made In Usa." I was so happy that Obi really likes it. There really is no perfect food (even human food comes from china too). don't think Sojo's has ever been in a recall and they do test every batch. I think THK is better but am saddened by their recall and the fact that Obi isn't thrilled about the green mush.
> 
> I will try the rehydrated stella's tonight. I prefer staying on the moderate protein level though (personal choice) so it makes it hard to find the right food. I was also looking into Addiction dehydrated raw but don't want p buy a whole bag in case Obi doesn't like it.


I know, why does it have to be so hard!! I agree that many food we humans eat are sourced in China but it's funny how we care more when it comes to dogs.

I am wondering about doing Stella & Chewey's and Sojos original half and half. That might be a good compromise to balance out the high protein in S&C, looks like Sojos original is 13% protein.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

hoaloha said:


> I will try the rehydrated stella's tonight. I prefer staying on the moderate protein level though (personal choice) so it makes it hard to find the right food. *I was also looking into Addiction dehydrated raw but don't want p buy a whole bag in case Obi doesn't like it.*




Maris-Amazon sells 4oz bags of the Addiction dehydrated raw, my fluffs loved it when i fed it to them, unfortunately we don't have a distributor in my area. Amazon.com: addiction dehydrated dog food 4oz


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Last night I soaked 1 patty in 1/4 hit water. It was still a little watery after about 20 minutes but the inside was hydrated so I figured it was okay. Thanks for the help!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Maris-Amazon sells 4oz bags of the Addiction dehydrated raw, my fluffs loved it when i fed it to them, unfortunately we don't have a distributor in my area. Amazon.com: addiction dehydrated dog food 4oz


Thanks, Debbie! The shipping cost more than the actual sample- LoL! I emailed Addiction and they are going to send me some free samples! How awesome . Hopefully, it will be a hit.


----------



## BBoo (Jun 20, 2018)

jmm said:


> If you are feeding as the primary meal if should be rehydrated. There is not enough moisture in it for the protein content. If its just a little on top of the food, its not such a big deal. I have seen dogs with elevated kidney values from eating dehydrated raw without water.


I am sorry for responding on such an old thread, but this is exactly the information I have been searching for. My dog has had an ultrasound with normal kidneys and urinalysis normal, but low blood albumin. Internist is waiting on protein creatine test. I have been feeding my dog non-rehydrated food for years (almost 11) Could this be effecting his kidneys and in turn causing him to urinate too much protein?


----------

